# Malaysian greeting



## cucur pisang

Hi all,

I am new to this forum. Been in Melbourne for a year but still awaiting answers from my partner visa subclass 820 submission.Unable to work at the moment. Hope to meet some new friends here.


----------



## WesleyWong

Hi, which part of Malaysia are you from?


----------



## cucur pisang

Hi I am from Kuala Lumpur in Malaysia, well at least I've lived the last 15 yrs of my life there..but originally fr Perlis, Malaysia.


----------



## nemesis

Hi guys, how's your progress on applying pr?


----------



## cucur pisang

Same old stuffs...No news fr them yet.


----------



## nemesis

when did you submit in?


----------



## WesleyWong

Be patient..the day will come. Cucur Pisang, would you like to share your story thr?
I am aiming to go over right after CNY...but dun know how challenging the new life be...


----------



## nemesis

wesley,
you got your pr? mind to intro what's your background story?


----------



## WesleyWong

Hi, 
Hmm...where do I begin with...well it all started right I engaged an agent to help me go through all the details. Overall their service is still acceptable, though in between I did jump on the desk and made some hoo haa...and again, that the culture thre. I used my profession in accounting to apply, so it was quite fortunate to get the visa. I planning to go over right after I done w my customary wedding in Sarawak.


----------



## nemesis

Hey congrats. So, which state are you heading to?How long do they process your application?


----------



## dodoyos

Hi all. Finally have the courage to write something. Nice to know fellow malysian planning or already in Oz. i am from kota kinabalu and just about to lodge EOI. Did my work assessment, IELTS & currently waiting for indication of WA state sponsorhip before the EOI. All the best to you all. Regards


----------



## nemesis

Hi dodoyos, nice to hear some1 from the east. I'm sarawakian and staying in KL quite a while. I submitted all the documents and applied May 2012, pending my wife's medical report as we're expecting a baby here. 
I think you shall getting it soon as state sponsor always have the priority given.


----------



## dodoyos

I hope & pray Nemesis. All the best to you too. I have to go all out as my age is almost the limit...not that young hehehe


----------



## nemesis

How old are you?Which industry are you in?


----------



## dodoyos

Nemesis, 
I am 43. Am in telecommunication sector. Applying for WA SS.


----------



## nemesis

Good luck, my friend getting state sponsor and less than 6 months she's off


----------



## dodoyos

wow...good for her. Good luck to you too.


----------



## nemesis

Thanks, hopefully everything is fine as now for my wife and new born baby medical report.
The agent told me they have confident they could get the visa grant within this year which is unlikely. Birth cert. and passport is within a month, December Aussie going to have big holiday one month so likely will be January or further 2013. 
Anyway, not too rush though, just pray and finger cross..


----------



## dodoyos

Yeah...finger cross. Where are u heading if you dont mind sharing?


----------



## nemesis

Actually i'm heading perth 2. I graduated from sydney but tired of big city life. Looking for a place to raise my children. Most of my friends staying in perth at least there's community there and won't being left alone nowhere.
Heard the job opportunity is high 2 as i'm in construction industry. 
Never being unemployed before and it's really a great challenge to be unemployed and sometimes worrying me a while. But this is a must go through process for the sake of education and living quality.


----------



## dodoyos

Totally agree with u. Am thinking along the same line. Perhaps you would like to join the association of malaysian in WA on FaceBook. Loads of info there.


----------



## nemesis

Sure, will register to that.


----------



## WesleyWong

Hi nemesis, nice to know u r also from the east. Well if I not wrong it took me about less than six months to get my PR after I got a CO for my application...u know when they start asking medical report etc. I intend to start with Perth too despite I hav relative in SA. hope my experience in accounting gained here in sg is helpful in getting a modest job. I sent a numbers of job apps n the feedback is I need to be physically thr, quoted by the agencies thr. And frankly speaking, I hate when they ask for reference.


----------



## nemesis

My major concern is the job vacancies. Never unemployed before. I was thinking applying offshore but heard that they won't entertain you if you're not onshore


----------



## WesleyWong

Yeah..I totally agree with ya...so me n my partner is getting ready to be 敢死隊 lo...


----------



## nemesis

Haha, I hope Perth is not as worse as any part of Oz city. Hopefully I could get job offer once I get there. I know things may not be as plan but however we gonna try our best to get 1


----------



## dodoyos

Yup...got to try. All the best 2 u wesley.


----------



## dodoyos

cucur pisang said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Been in Melbourne for a year but still awaiting answers from my partner visa subclass 820 submission.Unable to work at the moment. Hope to meet some new friends here.


Hi Cucur pisang,
what's your situation now? All the best.


----------



## elumaevent

my name is rayan, and I've lived in Perth my whole life. I'm looking at maybe moving to another country within the next few years - I just haven't decided where! I would be more then happy to answer any questions you may have!


----------



## dodoyos

Mind sharing why you want to move?


----------



## glenaus

Rayan how's it going? I can help you out here, forget England unless you like the cold, wet, Gray and rain. The truth be told however if we had pod weather the UK would be a great place to live. I'm considering moving to Perth (I have a visa and coming over in feb to activate it) however I'd be interested as a local in your top 3 good and top 3 bad points about it? Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## btgeorge

Hi my Malaysia friends,I m from Malaysian already in Melbourne for 1 year.

Some tips to share with especially you have not decided or granted your PR, Malaysian living in Australia

please reply to get some tips


----------



## [ Social Network ]

I'm not from Malaysia, but I say "hello" to everybody too!
- Hello!


----------



## Alan Tan

Hi everyone, i'm new here, my name is Alan (currently 26 years old), i from Malaysia. I'm planning to work in Australia!!! Should i apply job offshore ? Kindly please assist, and i still have questions to ask....does any 1 give me suggestion please....Thanks a lot


----------



## nemesis

Alan Tan said:


> Hi everyone, i'm new here, my name is Alan (currently 26 years old), i from Malaysia. I'm planning to work in Australia!!! Should i apply job offshore ? Kindly please assist, and i still have questions to ask....does any 1 give me suggestion please....Thanks a lot


Please put this as principle, get a visa 1st then think of getting a job later.
No visa, no job. The chances of getting a job offshore is minimal but not impossible. It very much depends on your job profession.
Please look into DIAC website for further details. Cheers


----------



## Alan Tan

nemesis said:


> Please put this as principle, get a visa 1st then think of getting a job later.
> No visa, no job. The chances of getting a job offshore is minimal but not impossible. It very much depends on your job profession.
> Please look into DIAC website for further details. Cheers


thanks for your advice


----------



## expat30

*Certified True copy from original documents*

Hello,

I am trying to find a lawyer in Malaysia Penang or in Kuala lumpur who could help to certify my original documents for the submission of my ACS assessment. I need each documents with specific note:

* THE WORDS "CERTIFIED TRUE COPY OF THE ORIGINAL"
* THE SIGNATURE OF THE CERTIFYING PERSON
* THE NAME, DATE AND PROVIDER OR REGISTRATION NUMBER OR DESIGNATION
(EG: POLICE OFFICER) OF THE CERTIFYING PERSON.

Thanks if anyone could help me know.

Expat30


----------

